#  > Islam >  > Koran >  * Wat zegt de Islam over sporten en lichaamsbeweging voor vrouwen.

## Aicha19

[GLOW=orangered]SPORT EN LICHAAMSBEWEGING VOOR DE VROUW IN DE ISLAM



* Wat zegt de Islam over sporten en lichaamsbeweging voor vrouwen.

De Islam bepleit zorg voor het lichaam en de ziel voor zowel man als vrouw. Want op de dag der opstanding zullen we ondervraagd worden over hoe we met onze Lichaam zijn omgegaan. At-Tirmidhi heeft overgeleverd dat Aboe Hoereira zei dat de de profeet SAAS heeft gezegd:" De eerste vraag die de aanbidder op de dag der opstanding over de genoegens van de wereld gesteld wordt is: " Heb ik je geen gezond lichaam gegeven ?" De profeet SAAS zei ook: " Vraag Allah om vergeving en om een goede gezondheid. Na oprechtheid in het geloof kan de mens geen beter geschenk hebben dan een goede gezondheid"( overgeleverd door Al-Bazar. In een Hadith van van al-Tabarani staat dat De profeet SAAS zijn volgelingen aanraadde om bepaalde sporten te beoefen, opdat ze fit en klaar voor actie zouden zijn op ieder moment. Special boogschieten, paardrijden( Paardrijden is een gematigde inspanning voor het hele lichaam.) en zwemmen werden gestimuleerd. In een andere Hadith van Ahmad, Abu Da'ud en al- Bukhari en Muslim wordt vermeld dat De boodschapper SAAS soms ging paardrijden met zijn vrouw Aysha (RA) en liet haar samen met hem kijken naar een vertoning van speerwerpen in de moskee.

Hiervan uitgaand kunnen we met zekerheid stellen dat het kijken naar sport en het beoefenen aan sport aangemoedigd wordt voor alle moslims. Ook voor moslimvrouwen is dit dus aanbevolen, zolang het niet te wellustig( seksueel prikkelend) is en er geen islamitische voorschriften worden overschreden. Bijvoorbeeld het is voor een vrouw geen goed idee om alleen een sportwedstrijd te gaan bekijken. Het is beter om samen met haar man, een mahrem ( is iemand waar de vrouw niet mee mag trouwen bijvoorbeeld, haar vader, broer, opa, oom etc.) of een groep mensen te gaan.

Wat betreft eigen deelname aan sport is het voornaamste probleem dat we tegenkomen het feit dat de meeste sportfaciliteiten gemengd zijn en het soort kleding dat wordt aangemoedigd of zelfs vereist ( korte broek, T-shirt, gympak, zwempak enz.) voor de Islam niet acceptabel is. In openbare gelegenheden waar toevallig ( en ongewenst, weliswaar) ook mannen kunnen binnenkomen. Natuurlijk is zulke sportkleding wel toegestaan als er absoluut geen mannen in de betreffende ruimte zijn of kunnen komen en als zij niet naar binnen kunnen kijken. Maar er is hoop!!!! Het bewustzijn neemt toe dat veel vrouwen- niet alleen moslima's de voorkeur geven aan een omgeving met alleen vrouwen en een verzachting van de kledingregels voorstaat. 

Het is voor moslimvrouwen toegestaan om naar sportactiviteiten met niet moslimvrouwen te gaan, maar het is waarschijnlijk beter om zoveel mogelijk aan de hijab vast te houden, omdat het moslimvrouwen niet toegestaan is om hun hijab af te doen bij niet moslimvrouwen.
De reden hiervoor is dat de niet moslim vrouwen, jou uiterlijk precies aan hun man, vriend of iemand anders kunnen beschrijven.

Bijna alle sporten kunnen worden aanbevolen, zolang de faciliteiten voldoen aan Islamitische vereisten. Vooral zwemmen en aerobics/fitnes zijn populair onder vrouwen, maar dat zijn niet de enige sporten. Teamsporten zijn bijvoorbeeld ook een goede mogelijkheid. Hierbij wordt meer gewerkt aan versterking van de gemeenschapsband tussen zusters en dat is uiteraard ook zeer aan te bevelen. Het doel van sporten zou moeten zijn het ontwikkelen van uithoudingsvermogen, lenigheid, fysieke kracht enz. Alle sporten doen dit in verschillende mate, dus het is de moeite waard te zoeken naar een sport die bij jou past. Wanneer je uithoudingsvermogen en lenigheid verbeteren, dan zul je ook beter in staat zijn om het gebed te verrichten. Je kunt dan langer staan om bijvoorbeeld eens een langer Koranvers te reciteren. Als je veel overgewicht hebt, dan zul je lichaam in de weg zitten bij de buigingen die het rituele gebed vereist. ". Dat zal je concentratie ongetwijfeld verstoren. Omar ( RA) zei: "Vermeid een dikke buik, want het verwent het lichaam, veroorzaakt ziektes en zorgt ervoor, dat het gebed vermoeiend is" Dit is overgeleverd door Abu Noe'aim. Het is natuurlijk ook van belang om matig te zijn met eten. Allah (SWT) heeft in soerat Al A'RAF vers 31 gezegd " O Kinderen van Adam, draagt jullie mooie kleding bij elke salaat, en eet en drink, maar niet overmatig. Voorwaar, Hij houdt niet van de buitensporigen." Door matig te zijn met eten kun je heel goed voorkomen dat je teveel overgewicht krijgt. Daarnaast kun je ook nog sporten om jezelf fit en sterk te maken en te houden. Fitheid heeft ook een positieve invloed op het uitvoeren van zorgtaken, zoals de opvoeding van je kinderen, de zorg voor je ouders en de zorg voor het huishouden en dergelijke verantwoordelijkheden. Er zijn heel wat vrouwen die bijna nooit met hun kinderen spelen, terwijl ze af en toe tijd over hebben hiervoor. Maar ja. Ze zijn te zwaar en/of snel moe. Kortom ze zijn niet fit. Dat is een gemiste kans, kun je wel zeggen.


En moge Allah ons inderdaad gezondheid in de dien van dit leven en in het volgende geven. 

Wa Aleikum Salaam wa Rahmatullah wa Barakatahoe,


Geraadpleegde boeken:

* Het handboek voor moslimvrouwen : Huda Khattab
* De geneeskunde van de profeet saw : Jalaluddin Abdurrahman As-Suyuti[/GLOW]

----------

